# FAQ: Cluster on FreeBSD?



## eug (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi!
Give me,please, how I set up a cluster on FreeBSD. Apache+Mysql...


----------



## Maledictus (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you even read what this subforum is for?
Quote:
Would you like to share some of your solutions for certain problems? Tips or tricks? Post here.


----------



## businessgeeks (Nov 26, 2008)

eug said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Give me,please, how I set up a cluster on FreeBSD. Apache+Mysql...



this is something i've been trying to do myself. although, I think a beowulf cluster would go nicely with apache... but i dont think it  would work with mysql.

Still researching about it...

PS. i've done setting up two load balanced webservers box with a separate mysql box and it works rather well...


----------



## godzilla (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do it with mysql cluster. I was about to make a mixture between linux and freebsd one but I finally did with linux only, but you can do it with freebsd too. To make load balancing / redundancy for the webservers you need a hardware system or a server like ultramonkey or something to software-balance. Put two webservers on top, and load-balance them. Then the mysqlcluster is a node for data + server for queries coming from apache. That's the most logical architecture for a basic cluster. You'll need 2 servers for nodes, 2 servers for mysql server and 2 for apache. Total 6 servers. That's the minimum for a cluster. And prepare lots of RAM for the nodes.


----------

